# Are there bears in lower michigan?



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Are there any bears in lower michigan? Or are they confined to the U.P.?

If there are, what is the population like??

Thanks,
Murphy


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Murphy, yes there are bear in the lower half of the state, quite a few in fact. I don't have the DNR information available but they are here. Bears have been spotted in Lansing, Bay county, Tuscola Co. plus the Grand Rapids area. Friend of mine lives near Oscoda and he sees bear quite frequently in his back yard. The Red Oaks bear hunting area is in the lower. You might throw the question in the direction of the DNR for more specific information.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

A freind of mind said there were also but I did not completely believe him...

I've camped all over the USA and when there are bear around, I see one eventually or at least I see signs... IE: Poop, tree rub, bark scratch, split open log etc..

I have been all over Michigan(Lived here all my life).. Never seen a bear in the lower area.. Not even one.

Strange..

Thanks for the info,
Murphy


----------



## DAN (Aug 13, 2005)

Has there been any bear attacks in Michigan? My girlfriend and I go hiking quite a bit around the Oscoda area. I always freak her out by saying that there was bear attacks reprted in the area. I hope Im not jinxing myself.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104203&highlight=bear

this was a first sighting in this particular area for me


----------



## Jeffrey Sr (Jan 22, 2004)

There was a bear spotted near Egypt Valley Country Club. (Egypt Valley Road and Four Mile.)


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Bear Density in Michigan..................per MDNR


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh boy.. thats interesting!!!!



Thank you very much!

Murph


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

There's bears up here alright. If not then my dogs are running ghosts. 

To see a bear up here you have to be pretty lucky. Not so much because of numbers of bears but because there are some very big woods they spend their time in. This time of year alot of guys think the numbers are down but actually the bears don't move much during the middle of summer. They don't have to. There are tons of berries on right now and a bear follows the natural food crops. Right now if you look in berry patches for any length of time you will soon find bear sign. Apples are also starting to drop up here. In a few weeks you will find the bears move into the hard woods when the acorns and beech nuts start to drop. The key to seeing bear or sign of them is to know your area and then know what the bears will be eating.


----------

